# Another New Outback Family



## USCGCPO (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello all. First of all, thanks to all who've shared bits of wisdom on this site. I looked at this site long and hard prior to helping my wife make up our mind on what to purchase. Finally we took the plunge and, together with the bank, settled on the 28BHS. We are very happy and, at least initially, satisfied with our TT. Knowing nothing about the TT lifestyle, we were convinced by friends and family members not to put off this investment in time to spend with our young children. The wife even allowed me to upgrade my previous vehicle to a TV capable of towing, which was a feat in itself, believe me. I have tons of questions, most of which I'm sure can be found here with enough digging. Thanks again for the informative and "family oriented" site, and for not making persons new in this lifestyle feel nervous or anxious about asking questions. I have noticed on my 2 outings that people are generally approachable when you're arriving and/or already hooked up in the campground.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, and may I assume by your screen name that your first name is Chief? Whats your rate. Got out of the Navy in 1989 as a PO2. Your going to love the Outback and this site.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME ABOARD, USCGCPRO!* action action action 
It sounds like you made a wise and informed decision in choosing your Outback. But then, how could choosing an Outback be anything else?









Welcome to the family, and fire away with the questions!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard! action action action You'll love the Outback and the 28 BHS is a great TT. What TV did you get?

I am amazed at how many service people there are in here - Thank you, USCGCPO for your service. A lot of Navy personnel here. Hey, my father was in the Navy and my best friend calls me Skipper to his Gilligan, and . . . I used to watch CPO Sharkey with Don Rickels - so that sort of associates me with the navy.









Just kidding. I applaud all of you and am truly grateful for the sacrifices you make and made for this great country. Thanks again.

Now get out there and get camping!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and congrats on your new trailer. Enjoy your family time!!

Thanks for your service.

What's your new tow vehicle??

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Don t do too much digging for answers. We here have no problem answering again, thats how we get our post count up









Ask away

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Had a brother in the Coast Guard awhile back. Best branch of the service, IMO.

Feel free to ask away with any question. If it's TV or TT-related, probably somebody (or lots of somebodies) has an answer.

Bill


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to our family!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First of all Welcome to the Outbackers and Congratulations on your new Outback!

We try to keep things here friendly and fun, unlike some other forums I don't think you'll ever feel attacked for a post or unwelcomed for being new. At one point all of us were new to RVing. Don't ever hesitate to post a question, though as you noted a search can go a long way there are times where you won't find what you are looking for. Even questions that have been asked before are fine, I think most everyone here recognizes that we're here to help out.

Most of all have fun, relax and join in the fun.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> First of all Welcome to the Outbackers and Congratulations on your new Outback!
> 
> We try to keep things here friendly and fun, unlike some other forums I don't think you'll ever feel attacked for a post or unwelcomed for being new. At one point all of us were new to RVing. Don't ever hesitate to post a question, though as you noted a search can go a long way there are times where you won't find what you are looking for. Even questions that have been asked before are fine, I think most everyone here recognizes that we're here to help out.
> 
> ...


That is what is so great about the people on this site.

Congrats on your Outback








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Ask away... input, comments & suggestions are always welcome

Thor


----------



## USCGCPO (Nov 4, 2005)

My TV is a brand spankin' new Black 2005 F-150 Super Crew w/ 5.4L & posi-trac. I really feel like I've got a "grown-up" truck, as my dad always had full-size trucks when I was growing up. But, I don't think gas was as big a deal (expensive) as it is here in Seattle. Yeah, I'm a Chief in the USCG, and just passed my 20-year mark this past Halloween. I'm career, and plan on having my TT paid off by the time I reach my 30-year point, or I'll have to re-up again!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome. The 28BHS is a great choice.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard Chief,

You are right, this is a great site. Alot of good people who don't mind helping anybody with questions or problems







. Happy camping in your new Outback. sunny

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome to the family. Especially the 28BHS family. We've had ours almost a year now and made quite a few mods. The more you use it the more ideas you'll come up with to make things easier.







We're rigged up now so when we pull in a campground my wife and daugter know what to do inside while my son and I do the outside. I only regret not doing it sooner. My kids are 12 and 16 now so our window is rapidly closing.







I quess in a few years my wife and I will be looking at the fifth wheels so we can sit in the living room and talk about the good old days. Just don't try pulling your 28BHS with a diesel. I started with gas trucks and now I wonder how I got by without my diesel. I count that as a mod.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome USCGCPO to the Outback Family
and congrats on the 28 BHS good choice









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. I just got into the RV lifestyle and really enjoy the different areas that we have been to. I have stopped saying "Camping" because I have a friend that tent camps and keeps telling me that going "camping" in our camper is not "camping". Their "camping" requires sleeping in a sleeping bag on the ground........Don't think that I will be "camping", so now I go "RVing"!!!

Enjoy the Outback and the memories that you will be making with your family, they will be the memories that the children will remember forever!!!

Gary

P.S. Thank you for serving our great country!!!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Ahh, it was just a few short months that I was in your shoes! Searching this site, drooling and dreaming. The excitement of delivery! I am so excited for you!!! Congrats.


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome and congrats on the new trailer.

Thank you for your service.

Ralph

action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to this great site and congratulations on your new Outback. I know you are really going to enjoy both. So many on this forum with helpful knowledge in any area that you might have a question about. Feel free to ask away, and thanks to you and your family for you service to our great country!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

wow i missed this one









ooh wee, the second 28bhs this week






























congrats







and welcome to the group action

darrel


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to the family USCGCPO, and a wise choice on both your new toys! I did the same 2 months ago, upgraded my TT and my TV. I too would have the 28BHS right now if I would have known 2 weeks later I was upgrading my tow vehicle. Enjoy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome and Congrats on the new Outback. Now, we expect you have a list of 3-5 mods completed and posted to this site within 2 weeks of taking delivery of your Outback...














action


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard Squid from a Wingnut! We own a 28BHS as well and the family loves it. This is a great site and I suggest you ask any questions you might have. Around here there are no stupid questions, only opportunities to learn for all of us. Besides, without questions I can answer, how else could I ever hope to catch up to those 1K and 2K posters?

Reverie

By the way did you ever serve aboard this ship?


----------



## USCGCPO (Nov 4, 2005)

Haven't made any mods yet, although there are some on the horizon. But, I have allowed myself to get sidetracked and failed to bring in my awning when the rains and winds were a-comin'. Now, the left side of my awning has a broken part, one that I'll take another look at this coming weekend during our next camping trip. Not sure which part it is, because I was just in a hurry to keep it from flappin' around and destroying itself and stowed it back. I'll be holding my breath this weekend, wondering how much it'll cost to repair. I know now, though, that a category 2 wind gust is a mite too strong for my awning (exaggerating here). And, funny thing, I can't get the pilot light in my oven to stay lit, and when I conducted the walk through, it lit fine! But, the dealer did tell me to press the pilot button and hold it for 30 seconds. I'll try some more experimentation this weekend. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks for the great welcome!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

USCGCPO said:


> But, the dealer did tell me to press the pilot button and hold it for 30 seconds. I'll try some more experimentation this weekend. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks for the great welcome!
> [snapback]62705[/snapback]​


I hate to hear about your awning, that can happen so easily to any of us. I leave mine out all the time on a trip, so it is a matter of time before I run into a trip where it may be windy.

As far as the pilot light, that is all I can say to do as well, you may even have to hold it as long as a minute to make it kick in. Good luck!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There are many diverse opinions about awning use and rain or wind. I will use mine during both, close if wind will be excessive. I do use awning tie downs so I do not lose it during the night or when not at the trailer. I assume you know enough to angle one side lower during rain.

John


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I do use awning tie downs so I do not lose it during the night or when not at the trailer.
> John
> [snapback]62725[/snapback]​


John, what type of tiedowns do you use for your awning? I definitely need to get some myself, I just haven't purchased them yet.

Barry


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats! We're newbie Outbackers too. This is definately a great group to belong to!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use two of the screw type stakes. I use ratchet type hold downs ( the kind you would strap a quad to a trailer) and a somewhat strong spring for each side. The spring will allow a little give and take and will also keep you from over tightening. It makes readjusting when you lower one end very easy. One hook will go around awning tube end and the other to the ground I tie them straight down.

Also use the wide blade awning deflappers, one on each side. I was amazed how well they help keep it snug.

John


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!


----------

